# Home screen has disappeared on Kindle 2



## ksanders (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello there,

The Home screen on my Kindle 2 has disappeared.  If I click the Home button, I just see the Kindle storefront and am asked if I want to turn on wireless.  Turning on/off the wireless has no effect.  I have tried recharging, resetting.  Can't figure out what happened or how to fix.  Menu button works, but am stuck in Kindle storefront there too so have limited options.  Please help!

Thanks


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you tried turning it off and back on?


----------



## ksanders (Oct 4, 2010)

yes, have tried turning on and off many times


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How about a Restart (not just power off/on)? If you cannot get to the option via the menus on the Settings page, hold the power switch in the ON position for 20-30 seconds, until it starts to reboot, then let it go through the entire reboot process before trying anything else.


----------

